# JC Higgins Model 20



## woodroe

Anyone know what a JC Higgins Model 20 12ga. would be worth. It's in decent condition, just hasn't been shot in about 5 years.

Thanks


----------



## jp

Go to 
gunsamerica,com
auctionarms.com
and query your model of gun. This should get you a very good ballpark as to what the market value is at this time.
jP


----------



## leeroyboy

:beer: Probably too late a post to be of much help. These shotguns aren't really worth that much. I have the model 20 12 pump and still shoot it on pheasant hunts! It's so light, it carries like a 20 gauge and shoots like a dream. Now.....if you could just tell me what the little lever/selector is for just above where you put the shells in, the one marked on/off, I'd be happy to read about it!!! I was under the impression from some people that it had something to do with the speed of the action?? You could shoot faster somehow......I've always left it in the up position. I think these sold new from Sears for about $65.00.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Wow another JC Higgens I thought I had the only one! that lever is for if you push it down it will not let the shell from the magazine release. so if you wanted to change the round that is in the chamber you can with out having to unload 2 rounds.Now does your JC have that 6 inch polychoke on the end that looks like a cross between a silencer and a flameretarder and you have 2 chokes a short range power pac and a long range power pac.


----------



## leeroyboy

It sounds like you have the super deluxe version! Nope, mine is a fixed full choke (I've had it checked and it's actually more like an improved modified) barrel with just the bead front. And thanks much for letting me know about the selector! I'll be trying that as soon as I can go out and do another hunt. I find it amazing that the gun is so light, the action works so smoothly and as I've said, it carries like a 20 gauge. I own several shotguns and shoot them all, but this one always gets the nod when I go pheasant hunting and can still shoot lead or plated shot. I have no doubt the shotgun will outlive me. Just as an interesting side note, I also had until a year ago (and shot it all the time) the 12 gauge bolt action JC Higgins. The ejector was getting worn though, and while on-line looking for some parts one night about a year ago, I found out that Sears actually still had an active recall on that shotgun in 12 gauge!! Seems the bolt handle could possible shear off, which would send the bolt back into the shooters face. They mailed me a cardboard box, I mailed them the bolt and filled out a form, and they sent me a check for $160.00.
I had also really enjoyed that shotgun, but decided that if there was a possibility of injury to anyone, it was time to retire it!! I put the money I got from that and a bunch more and bought a 2 month old Beretta 391.
Hey, I enjoyed hearing back from another JC Higgins owner/shooter!!
Stay safe out there........off on this end......Leeroyboy


----------

